

Hackable Humans Are The Future? - frankphilips
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/27/this-vision-of-the-future-includes-eyeball-embedded-ar-hackable-humans-and-gamified-everything/

======
frankphilips
Absolutely terrifying, yet deep down I find it fascinating!

------
chimmy
i just got bricked updating my own firmware...

